#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  EuroCodes

## georgecis

Hi,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Contains :

 EN 1990-2002+A1-2005 Eurocode - Basis of structural design.pdf 756,32 KB
 EN 1991-1-1-2002 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - General actions - Densities, self-weight, imposed loads for buildings.pdf 147,13 KB
 EN 1991-1-2-2002 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - General actions - Actions on structures exposed to fire.pdf 238,53 KB
 EN 1991-1-3-2003 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - General actions - Snow loads.pdf 1,44 MB
 EN 1991-1-4-2005 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - General actions - Wind actions.pdf 3,34 MB
 EN 1991-1-5-2003 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - General actions - Thermal actions.pdf 550,55 KB
 EN 1991-1-6-2005 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - General actions - Actions during execution.pdf 192,22 KB
 EN 1991-1-7-2006 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - General actions - Accidental actions.pdf 393,98 KB
 EN 1991-2-2003 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - Traffic loads on bridges.pdf 3,55 MB
 EN 1991-3-2006 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - Actions induced by cranes and machinery.pdf 387,48 KB
 EN 1991-4-2006 Eurocode 1 - Actions on structures - Silos and tanks.pdf 1,33 MB
 CEN TS 1992-4-1-2009 Design of fastenings for use in concrete - General.pdf 579,62 KB
 CEN TS 1992-4-2-2009 Design of fastenings for use in concrete - Headed Fasteners.pdf 396,72 KB
 CEN TS 1992-4-3-2009 Design of fastenings for use in concrete - Anchor channels.pdf 406,43 KB
 CEN TS 1992-4-4-2009 Design of fastenings for use in concrete - Post-installed fasteners - Mechanical systems.pdf 343,63 KB
 CEN TS 1992-4-5-2009 Design of fastenings for use in concrete - Post-installed fasteners - Chemical systems.pdf 319,38 KB
 EN 1992-1-1-2004 Eurocode 2 - Design of concrete structures - General rules and rules for buildings.pdf 1,99 MB
 EN 1992-1-2-2004 Eurocode 2 - Design of concrete structures - General rules - Structural fire design.pdf 1,24 MB
 EN 1992-2-2005 Eurocode 2 - Design of concrete structures - Concrete bridges - Design and detailing rules.pdf 563,24 KB
 EN 1992-3-2006 Eurocode 2 - Design of concrete structures - Liquid retaining and containment structures.pdf 256,12 KB
 EN 1993-1-1-2005 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - General rules and rules for buildings.pdf 947,88 KB
 EN 1993-1-10-2005 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Material toughness and through-thickness properties.pdf 388,86 KB
 EN 1993-1-11-2006 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Design of structures with tension components.pdf 385,16 KB
 EN 1993-1-12-2007 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Additional rules for the extension of EN 1993 up to steel grades S 700.pdf 213,66 KB
 EN 1993-1-2-2005 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - General rules - Structural fire design.pdf 497,20 KB
 EN 1993-1-3-2006 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - General rules - Supplementary rules for cold-formed members and sheeting.pdf 2,57 MB
 EN 1993-1-5-2006 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Plated structural elements.pdf 483,41 KB
 EN 1993-1-6-2007 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Strength and Stability of Shell Structures.pdf 832,20 KB
 EN 1993-1-7-2007 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Plated structures subject to out of plane loading.pdf 258,25 KB
 EN 1993-1-8-2005 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Design of joints.pdf 2,55 MB
 EN 1993-1-9-2005 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Fatigue.pdf 641,66 KB
 EN 1993-2-2006 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Steel Bridges.pdf 1,06 MB
 EN 1993-3-1-2006 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Towers, masts and chimneys - Towers and masts.pdf 1,71 MB
 EN 1993-3-2-2006 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Towers, masts and chimneys - Chimneys.pdf 347,19 KB
 EN 1993-4-1-2007 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Silos.pdf 583,63 KB
 EN 1993-4-2-2007 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Tanks.pdf 583,22 KB
 EN 1993-4-3-2007 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Pipelines.pdf 301,65 KB
 EN 1993-5-2007 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Piling.pdf 990,61 KB
 EN 1993-6-2007 Eurocode 3 - Design of steel structures - Crane supporting structures.pdf 378,10 KB
 EN 1994-1-1-2004 Eurocode 4 - Design of composite steel and concrete structures - General rules and rules for buildings.pdf 1,03 MB
 EN 1994-1-2-2005 Eurocode 4 - Design of composite steel and concrete structures - General rules - Structural fire design.pdf 990,23 KB
 EN 1994-2-2005 Eurocode 4 - Design of composite steen and concrete structures - General rules and rules for bridges.pdf 699,36 KB
 EN 1995-1-1-2004 Eurocode 5 - Design of timber structures - General - Common rules and rules for buildings.pdf 1,34 MB
 EN 1995-1-2-2004 Eurocode 5 - Design of timber structures - General - Structural fire design.pdf 1,08 MB
 EN 1995-2-2004 Eurocode 5 - Design of timber structures - Bridges.pdf 311,23 KB
 EN 1996-1-1-2005 Eurocode 6 - Design of masonry structures - General rules for reinforced and unreinforced masonry structures.pdf 635,14 KB
 EN 1996-1-2-2005 Eurocode 6 - Design of masonry structures - General rules - Structural fire design.pdf 898,69 KB
 EN 1996-3-2006 Eurocode 6 - Design of masonry structures - Simplified calculation methods for unreinforced masonry structures.pdf 429,14 KB
 ENV 1996-1-3-2001 Eurocode 6 - Design of masonry structures - General rules for building - Detailed rules on lateral loading.pdf 1,61 MB
 ENV 1996-2-2001 Eurocode 6 - Design of masonry structures - Design, selection of materials and execution of masonry.pdf 13,50 MB


 PD 6697-2010 Recommendations for the design of masonry structures to BS EN 1996-1-1 and BS EN 1996-2.pdf 1,10 MB
 pr EN 1996-2-2005 Eurocode 6 - Design of masonry structures - Design considerations, selection of materials and execution of masonry.pdf 141,28 KB
 EN 1997-1-2004 Eurocode 7 - Geotechnical design - General rules.pdf 1,46 MB
 EN 1997-2-2007 Eurocode 7 - Geotechnical design - Ground investigation and testing.pdf 1,54 MB
 EN 1998-1-2004 Eurocode 8 - Design of structures for earthquake resistance - General rules, seismic actions and rules for buildings.pdf 1,45 MB
 EN 1998-2-2005+A1-2009 Eurocode 8 - Design of structures for earthquake resistance - Bridges.pdf 4,09 MB
 EN 1998-3-2005 Eurocode 8 - Design of structures for earthquake resistance - Assessment and retrofitting of buildings.pdf 504,59 KB
 EN 1998-4-2006 Eurocode 8 - Design of structures for earthquake resistance - Silos, tanks and pipelines.pdf 1,06 MB
 EN 1998-5-2004 Eurocode 8 - Design of structures for earthquake resistance - Foundations, retaining structures and geotechnical aspects.pdf 459,92 KB
 EN 1998-6-2005 Eurocode 8 - Design of structures for earthquake resistance - Towers, masts and chimneys.pdf 354,56 KB
 EN 1999-1-1-2007 Eurocode 9 - Design of aluminium structures - General structural rules.pdf 1,88 MB
 EN 1999-1-2-2007 Eurocode 9 - Design of aluminium structures - Structural fire design.pdf 629,30 KB
 EN 1999-1-3-2007 Eurocode 9 - Design of aluminium structures - Structures susceptible to fatigue.pdf 766,56 KB
 EN 1999-1-4-2007 Eurocode 9 - Design of aluminium structures - Cold-formed structural sheeting.pdf 706,15 KB
 EN 1999-1-5-2007 Eurocode 9 - Design of aluminium structures - Shell structures.pdf 518,39 KB

Total number of folders = 10
Total number of files  = 65
Sum of file sizes = 76358601 Byte

Regards,
georgecisSee More: EuroCodes

----------


## emintugluoglu

Dear Georgecis,
Great collection.
Thanks and regards,
Emin

----------


## vfq3481

You are the man!

----------


## mini2mini

There's nothing in the link...
where I can find the euro codes...?
Is it possible to send me EN 1993-1-1, EN 1993-1-3, EN 1993-1-5, EN 1993-1-8

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

The link is still working, click on "*Here is my collection of EuroCodes.*" sentence from above (Post #1). It will direct you to an archive on MediaFire named "AAL.rar". It contains all the standards specified above.

Regards

----------


## KP SAHU

Really great collection. Thanks a lot

----------


## ammadkhan

This error is displayed

"Invalid or Deleted File.

The key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on MediaFire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or MediaFire."

kindly post these codes again... 
Much appreciated

regards,

----------


## VALKISTURR

New link : h t t p : / / w w w . 4shared.com/rar/i8lSaixq/VALKISTURR0003.html

PASSWORD : VALKISTURR

----------


## sangdt

> Hi,
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Sir,
Pls upload again. The link is not run.
Thanks alot.

----------


## Mewii

Both the above links are dead.

Any chance of a re-upload?

Thanks

----------


## jurus

Can you upload this link again.? 
regards jurus

----------


## matthewbig

Yes, both are unavailable. Please share again!

BR,
MB

----------


## georgecis

Hi,



You can download the Eurocodes **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .

RegardsSee More: EuroCodes

----------


## milind

thks

----------


## chenkx

thanks

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Georgecis,

Kindly share a working link again. The link is not opening to any page.

Thanking in advance.
Regards.





> Hi, You can download the Eurocodes **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] . Regards

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Georgecis,

	Kindly share a working link again. The link is not opening to any page.

	Thanking in advance.
	Regards.





> Hi, You can download the Eurocodes **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*HERE*[/URL] . Regards

----------


## Duke01

However, it is dead now.........any posiblity to re-upload them pls?

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

The link is still working, try to copy/paste it directly into your browser : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## georgecis

Hi,

The link is still working, try to copy/paste it directly into your browser : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## Taulant

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jackofalltrades

reload

----------


## qwerty_xyz

Could someone reupload whole set please?

----------


## lhanx2

Kindly provide the latest revision of BS EN 1992-1-1:2004+A1:2014

Thanks!

----------


## nnarvind

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] .com shows the link is invalid. Kindly upload again into **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: EuroCodes

----------


## zeroeg12

Could you please re-upload files?

Thanks.

----------


## abes

Please share BS-EN 1992-4:2018
Eurocode 2. Design of concrete structures. Design of fastenings for use in concrete

----------


## Ahmedasd

Thank u 👍👍👍👍👍

----------


## ArnoldKinkweiser

can these be reuploaded plz?

----------


## stefano_85

Please share BS-EN 1992-4:2018
Eurocode 2. Design of concrete structures. Design of fastenings for use in concrete.

----------


## stefano_85

Could someone send the standard BS-EN 1992-4:2018 (Eurocode 2. Design of concrete structures. Design of fastenings for use in concrete) to stefano.2407@gmail.com.
Thank you!!

----------


## dmahaveer

Can you please share the Euro codes to my gmail?

dmahaveer1980@gmail.com

I need EN-1998-1

EN-1991-1-4

----------

